# Bass Fishing on TV



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Someone explain this to me. I love to watch fishing as much as the next guy, but bass fishing gets annoying. Every Tom, Dick, and Harry on TV feels it's necessary to set the hook and land the fish like he's got 20 seconds left to fish on the Classic. I'm watching FishTV now (I run the TV often when I work) and this guy is reeling in a 15 inch smallie like it's a 100 lb. tarpon. :lol: Funny how guys react when they know a camera is on.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, it is showbusiness.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i thought i was the only one who noticed that :lol:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Chris

Here is a good bass fishing video for you.

http://www.nicksimonson.com/index.php?o ... ey=0&hit=1


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I watched Nick's video, Its awsome. He's right, Release those bass :beer: 
As for bass fisherman on tv, I know they reel them in fast because thats what they do in tournaments. The longer the fish is in the water the better the chance to throw the hook. When your catching fish for a money I don't think they will take the chance and leave them in the water. Some people do over react on the camera but In a tournament I try to get em in as fast as I can without breaking the line.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

holmsvc said:


> Chris
> 
> Here is a good bass fishing video for you.
> 
> http://www.nicksimonson.com/index.php?o ... ey=0&hit=1


Boy that guy sure was ugly. :lol: Was that really your biggesh of the year Holms???


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> holmsvc said:
> 
> 
> > Chris
> ...


We didn't get any big fish on top waters that day, but we did catch a lot of fish on frogs that day. When the camera wasn't on I would get a strike on every other cast, but as soon as the camera was turned on the fish turned off.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I think this is what the group call themselves. Anyway, I am curious about the organization. 
Affiliation?
Schedule of events?
Live bait allowed?
Catch, measure and release, or livewell until weigh in?
Alcohol policy? (meaning family oriented, or not)
I'm hoping a member or an officer will see this and help me out.
Thanks, Burl
Sorry guys, I thought I had hit new topic. If you think this should be moved to a new thread, please do so.
Burl


----------

